# albino Turtles, frogs, and lizards



## crikey (Jan 26, 2011)

does an one have any albino frogs or turtle or lizards it would be great to see some photos of them as well i seen heaps of albino green tre frog tadpoles for sale a few years ago but lost there contact number so i know thay are out there but cant find any


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 26, 2011)

never seen any but i would also love to see some.


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 26, 2011)

I have heard that the Albino variety of GTF's is just yellow. There is a post on here somewhere with albino Golden Bell Frogs. L. Aurea but I don't know that there are any albino frogs available in Australia.


----------



## crikey (Jan 26, 2011)

i seen heaps avaliable years ago in lots of 500 it was some one from nsw but lost there contact and does anyone have the email of that guy that has the albino water dragons 

cheers


----------



## hornet (Jan 26, 2011)

I know there was a guy who had an albino GTF pop up in a spawn of regular GTF's but it died. There is also a breeder in sa selling albino short necks


----------



## rockstar_jones (Jan 26, 2011)

I recall a lot of Albino frogs on the market in SA probably 4-5 years back. spotted marshies, striped marshies, GG bell frogs were the 3 species I beleive. Never owned one though.


----------



## hornet (Jan 26, 2011)

really? At the moment i'm not aware of any albino's being bred here in aust.


----------



## Namn8r (Jan 26, 2011)

Albino turtles here in SA. $15K I believe....


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 26, 2011)

Never heard of albino Frogs here. I know someone that would know if there were any but I don't want to bother him


----------



## cheddah (Jan 29, 2011)

nz but still 





and these turtles arnt albino, but starting to get some interesting colours


----------



## Gobo (Jan 29, 2011)

This is my albino spotted grass frog that i had for a few years.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 29, 2011)

Gobo said:


> This is my albino spotted grass frog that i had for a few years.


 
That's awesome.
How much did you pay for him?


----------



## KWKW (Feb 16, 2011)

anyone got anymore info on albino frogs in Australia?


----------

